
Maintainers Wanted, open source projects looking for new maintainers - jrpt
https://github.com/pickhardt/maintainers-wanted?
======
jrpt
A lot of projects end up abandoned because their maintainers wanted to move on
but couldn't find anyone to reliably take over.

I thought it'd be useful to create a list of projects looking for new
maintainers: Maintainers Wanted.

If you know of any projects that should be added, feel free to make a pull
request or write an issue!

~~~
xytop
People who use those products are best maintainers, and they know about those
abandoned projects.

A person from nowhere will never became a maintainer of any serious product.

~~~
jakobegger
I agreed to become maintainer of a project I knew nothing about.

~~~
bluejekyll
Was it something you were interested in? Replaced an alternate you were
working on?

I find it hard to believe that a project you didn't create became something
you actively wanted to support. On top of that, if the old maintainer really
walked away completely, and they don't answer questions, you're walking
through the dark.

~~~
jakobegger
The project I'm talking about is Postgres.app. It's a GUI wrapper around a
PostgreSQL server, so there wasn't a lot of code; maintaining it mainly means
I need to make new binaries several times a year. I didn't need a lot of help
from the previous maintainer. (But I have rewritten most of the code since I
started maintaining it)

It just was a great fit; I work on a PostgreSQL client; so it seemed like a
good idea to help people get a server running too.

~~~
flomo
Late reply (this has dropped to pg 6), but here's to you . Our team uses
postgres.app, and I know of a number of others who do too.

From my standpoint, it is shocking that such a popular and great gateway into
the PG world is in this situation. Complex, enterprisey software is now just
drag-n-drop and develop. Postgres.app is really good stuff.

You don't have a donate link, but if you're selling your front-end, please
promote it.

------
ashitlerferad
Another earlier attempt, itself looking for a new maintainer:

[http://www.unmaintained-free-software.org/](http://www.unmaintained-free-
software.org/)

------
ashitlerferad
The Debian equivalent:

[https://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/](https://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/)

~~~
cbreeden
I don't understand. Ref: [https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=634757](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=634757). This project was put up for adoption, and many
people replied showing interest (even some creating PPA's) but ownership was
never transferred and it is still listed for adoption.

~~~
ckastner
That bug should probably be closed, because the person who published the PPA
uploaded a version to Debian just a month later [1]. From the package's
tracker page [2], you can see that the same person became a co-maintainer, and
has been preparing most of the uploads ever since.

[1]
[https://tracker.debian.org/news/180171](https://tracker.debian.org/news/180171)

[2] [https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/lyx](https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/lyx)

------
lhorie
Would be useful to have a version of this for projects looking for
contributors (which I suppose would align more with students and recent grads
looking to beef up their experience with someone guiding them, but who don't
necessarily want take on a lead role for a project)

~~~
kaizensoze
Relatedly, I really wish Github had some sort of point system to further
incentivize contributing to projects. It would also be nice to have a
standardized way of marking an issue as "help wanted" rather than having to
search on any of the following labels:

    
    
      help wanted
      help-wanted
      good first bug
      Help Wanted
      contribution welcome
      HelpWanted
      first time contributor
      Contributor Friendly
      Good First Task
      beginner friendly
      good first contribution
      Good for New Contributors
      pull request wanted

~~~
kormoc
[https://openhatch.org](https://openhatch.org)

~~~
mlinksva
Good idea, but not currently maintained!

~~~
akkartik
Why do you say that?

~~~
mlinksva
[https://github.com/openhatch/oh-
mainline/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/openhatch/oh-
mainline/graphs/contributors)

But mostly because I know them (in particular paulproteus who is hard at work
on sandstorm.io). It's a _great_ project that I've done some volunteer (non
development) work for but would need a big infusion of money or contributors
to be made useful again in 2016 as a project finder.

Same goes for OpenHatch's 'open source comes to campus' outreach program. At
least many other organizations are doing substantial and scaleable work in
that vein.

Not sure there's any large scale effort at building a project finder, but
every small thing like Maintainers Wanted is good and helpful.

~~~
akkartik
Ah, thanks. I know him as well (though the handle was unfamiliar). I was under
the impression it was running under new management.

------
ekosz
Great idea, I just opened up a PR for my project. Before this I had no idea
how I was going to find a new maintainer and felt pretty guilty for moving on.
Hopefully this gains some traction!

------
asciihacker
This list needs to be categorized by technologies involved in each project,
such as we see at OpenHatch -
[https://openhatch.org/search/](https://openhatch.org/search/)

~~~
benatkin
Only if it gets big enough that reading through all of them is too much work.
They could curate it instead.

------
based2
[https://helpwanted.apache.org/](https://helpwanted.apache.org/)

------
pyre
Off the top of my head, this[1] is unmaintained, though in a stable-ish state.

[1]: [https://github.com/yeoman/grunt-usemin](https://github.com/yeoman/grunt-
usemin)

